# quick update on shaun for his freinds on the expat forum



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

shaun was taken in to hospital this morning with a heart attack will keep u updated as and when i no more myself but its not looking good at the minute.
he has had 2 minor ones since 11pm on top of that. i will try and keep everyone posted when we no more in the morning.
victoria his daughter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> shaun was taken in to hospital this morning with a heart attack will keep u updated as and when i no more myself but its not looking good at the minute.
> he has had 2 minor ones since 11pm on top of that. i will try and keep everyone posted when we no more in the morning.
> victoria his daughter


NO..... Victoria, send him my love and tell him to hang on in there, Spain will be here for him when he´s ready

Look after you too!!!

lots love, wishes and kisses

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh dear - how very sad! Tell him our thoughts are with him 

¡Shaun, Estamos contigo!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> shaun was taken in to hospital this morning with a heart attack will keep u updated as and when i no more myself but its not looking good at the minute.
> he has had 2 minor ones since 11pm on top of that. i will try and keep everyone posted when we no more in the morning.
> victoria his daughter



Victoria,

Please do send Shaun all my love and best wishes for a speedy recovery - let him know the forum is not the same at the moment without him and we need him back here! He's in my thoughts and prayers.

Love, Tallulah.xx

ps - I have sent a private mail also.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that.....best wishes to Shaun from me!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> shaun was taken in to hospital this morning with a heart attack will keep u updated as and when i no more myself but its not looking good at the minute.
> he has had 2 minor ones since 11pm on top of that. i will try and keep everyone posted when we no more in the morning.
> victoria his daughter


Victoria,
That's extremely sad news. Please tell Shaun that this place isn't as entertaining without him and he is sorely missed, so to please get well soon as lots of people are missing him.

All the very best wishes,
Xose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Victoria,
> 
> let him know the forum is not the same at the moment without him and we need him back here!


Ditto that !!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I ditto what everyone else has already said. 

Our thoughts are with you at this difficult time. 


Regards, Dave


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> I ditto what everyone else has already said.
> 
> Our thoughts are with you at this difficult time.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Victoria, please send him my best regards, & a speedy recovery!!!
best wishes
Griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Knowing Shawn, he'll want us to wish him "Pots of money and dirty sex" 

So, I'll raise my glass to him!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Knowing Shawn, he'll want us to wish him "Pots of money and dirty sex"
> 
> So, I'll raise my glass to him!


 what? a glass of agua con gaseo???

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

As it's him ....... perhaps I'll defy the doctors! 

Thinking of you, friend. The world needs characters ...you are one!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> As it's him ....... perhaps I'll defy the doctors!
> 
> Thinking of you, friend. The world needs characters ...you are one!


OI, we dont want two of you poorly!!! you stick to your agua!! and yes, Shawns a character!! I miss his very silly comments on here already!!!!! 

Keep us updated Victoria

Jo


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

Best wishes Shaun


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> OI, we dont want two of you poorly!!! you stick to your agua!! and yes, Shawns a character!! I miss his very silly comments on here already!!!!!
> 
> Keep us updated Victoria
> 
> Jo


he is doing very well today i am pleased to say but still on the intensive care ward and will be for a while im afraid. 
working 12-15 hr days for the last 10 year has took its revenge we fear.
silly thing is all he keeps going on about is everyone else.
well i will keep u updated as and when i no more. 
no were near out of the woods yet the docters have told us. my dad had a heart attack at just 23 years old. talk about keeping things from you i only found that out today. 
sorry if im doing this all wrong i have never been on a forum thingy before.
dads wish for a long time now is spain.
i hope this can happen even though i would miss him dearly. we had quite a scare yesterday 2 more minor attacks followed throughout the day but they tell us that they think the worst is over now.
im praying they are correct with this.
love victoria.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> he is doing very well today i am pleased to say but still on the intensive care ward and will be for a while im afraid.
> working 12-15 hr days for the last 10 year has took its revenge we fear.
> silly thing is all he keeps going on about is everyone else.
> well i will keep u updated as and when i no more.
> ...



Thanx Vicky, you´re doing fine on here, obviously taking after Shawn!! I´m so glad things are looking up, we´ll all keep positive!!! 

From what I know of Shawn he´s the kind of man who just aint gonna give in to anything, he lives life to the full and isnt gonna be knocked down... well if he is, he´ll get straight back up again fighting!!! So I´ve no doubt in a while, when he´s recovered, he´ll be back on here with his plans and schemes and before you know it, he´ll be an expat over here and you´ll be getting free holidays!!! The minute he´s up for it, take his lap top in cos we really do miss him!!!

Give him my love and kisses

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> he is doing very well today i am pleased to say but still on the intensive care ward and will be for a while im afraid.
> working 12-15 hr days for the last 10 year has took its revenge we fear.
> silly thing is all he keeps going on about is everyone else.
> well i will keep u updated as and when i no more.
> ...



Thanks so much for letting us all know, Victoria. You're probaby flying around between home and hospital at the moment, but it's really appreciated that you're updating us all here. Bless him - I'm sure he'll be cracking up the nurses and patients on the ward soon with his cheeky humour!!! Hopefully he'll take things a bit easier now and will achieve his dream of living in Spain (I'm sure you'll love it here too!). Keeping everything crossed for a speedy recovery.

Love and hugs,
Tallulah.xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Just seen this thread.
Big get well soons from Me & Sue


Just gan canny kidda & yer'll be aalreet!



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Glad to hear Shaun's doing OK!


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm wishing Shawn the same, get well soon!!!!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah Shawn, and a big get well from me as well. I love your posts. They want me to leave Dreary cold Ireland and head for the sun. Get well.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Best wishes from your favourite moderator who will have to take stern action unless you recover immediately!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Best wishes from your favourite moderator who will have to take stern action unless you recover immediately!



Yeah Shaun, don't make the Strav angry. You wouldn't like him when he's angry!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Just want to send my best wishes to Shaun for a speedy recovery too. He always seems to be trying to liven things up on this forum, and he makes me chuckle.
All the best,
Caz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Any more news??

Jo


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

I too would like to thank you Victoria for taking the time to let everyone know how your dad is doing. He has given many people a lot of laughs and he is greatly missed. My kindest regards for you and your family at this time and best wishes that Shaun makes a quick and good recovery.
Anles


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

anles said:


> I too would like to thank you Victoria for taking the time to let everyone know how your dad is doing. He has given many people a lot of laughs and he is greatly missed. My kindest regards for you and your family at this time and best wishes that Shaun makes a quick and good recovery.
> Anles


thanks everyone for your kind replys
dad has been moved to a normal ward tonight at 5pm 
there very happy with his progress and things are looking great better than we all expected at such an early stage. i brought him a laptop today when he feels a bit better i will take it in for him he is still very poorly though and im not to sure on if he would be allowed it yet i will ask though in the morning. he must be getting better though as he finished off a meal today first time since he has been in hospital he has eat anything and finished it. the voice of a very old and wise docter gave him a big telling off today and laid the law down with the hours and workload etc. though i fear it went in one ear and out the other as normal. maybe he will listen maybe not time will tell, i no that it has scared him though thats hopefully going to drill it in to him about the future and what he must and must not do. i have told him to take a holiday when he is better maybe visit his freinds in spain etc we have family there as well. i will update you all later
ps he says that your all light weights


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Any more news??
> 
> Jo


i have just updated below this jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Best wishes from your favourite moderator who will have to take stern action unless you recover immediately!


i will advise him that you are on the warpath


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes, when he´s better get him over here, we´ll have a big get together and all nag him to take things easy

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great news ...he will soon be chasing the nurses around the ward. When I had my third heart attack there was a drop-dead gorgeous nurse there. Always remember her name - Christine - she was a stunner. Just wanted to get better to see whether there were more of her in the real world. What a doll. 

Keep the news coming and let us know when he's pinched the first nurse's bum!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Great news ...he will soon be chasing the nurses around the ward. When I had my third heart attack there was a drop-dead gorgeous nurse there. Always remember her name - Christine - she was a stunner. Just wanted to get better to see whether there were more of her in the real world. What a doll.
> 
> Keep the news coming and let us know when he's pinched the first nurse's bum!



Mr Hall you´re such a tart !!! Shaun´s a married man, he only has eyes for his wife!!! 

Hey, Victoria, send her our best wishes too!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> When I had my third heart attack


Bloody hell Steve....I didn't know you'd had heart attacks! You OK now?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> thanks everyone for your kind replys
> dad has been moved to a normal ward tonight at 5pm
> there very happy with his progress and things are looking great better than we all expected at such an early stage. i brought him a laptop today when he feels a bit better i will take it in for him he is still very poorly though and im not to sure on if he would be allowed it yet i will ask though in the morning. he must be getting better though as he finished off a meal today first time since he has been in hospital he has eat anything and finished it. the voice of a very old and wise docter gave him a big telling off today and laid the law down with the hours and workload etc. though i fear it went in one ear and out the other as normal. maybe he will listen maybe not time will tell, i no that it has scared him though thats hopefully going to drill it in to him about the future and what he must and must not do. i have told him to take a holiday when he is better maybe visit his freinds in spain etc we have family there as well. i will update you all later
> ps he says that your all light weights


Glad to hear he is on the mend, you have to keep him off the booze, for a while. regards griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Bloody hell Steve....I didn't know you'd had heart attacks! You OK now?



I have my moments! I have proved that the Spanish health service is the best in the world on more than a few occasions. The medics won't let me drive or fly which after 500+ flights and often 80,000 miles per year is a bit of a challenge at times.

I thank my gods every morning that I am not a gay estate agent who follows Arsenal or Man City. 

The priest was called once but I had too much I wanted to do - I still have!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I have my moments! I have proved that the Spanish health service is the best in the world on more than a few occasions. The medics won't let me drive or fly which after 500+ flights and often 80,000 miles per year is a bit of a challenge at times.
> 
> I thank my gods every morning that I am not a gay estate agent who follows Arsenal or Man City.
> 
> The priest was called once but I had too much I wanted to do - I still have!


Well you seem to be going strong now Steve. Nice one!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> thanks everyone for your kind replys
> dad has been moved to a normal ward tonight at 5pm
> there very happy with his progress and things are looking great better than we all expected at such an early stage. i brought him a laptop today when he feels a bit better i will take it in for him he is still very poorly though and im not to sure on if he would be allowed it yet i will ask though in the morning. he must be getting better though as he finished off a meal today first time since he has been in hospital he has eat anything and finished it. the voice of a very old and wise docter gave him a big telling off today and laid the law down with the hours and workload etc. though i fear it went in one ear and out the other as normal. maybe he will listen maybe not time will tell, i no that it has scared him though thats hopefully going to drill it in to him about the future and what he must and must not do. i have told him to take a holiday when he is better maybe visit his freinds in spain etc we have family there as well. i will update you all later
> ps he says that your all light weights


Lightweights??!  'Cos the resident party animal ain't around, that's why!!! Depressing news for the Foster's/Steak industry in the UK as well!!!

Thanks for the continual updates, Victoria. Hopefully will hear from Shaun soon then. Give him my love,

Tallulah.xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Lightweights??!  'Cos the resident party animal ain't around, that's why!!! Depressing news for the Foster's/Steak industry in the UK as well!!!
> 
> Thanks for the continual updates, Victoria. Hopefully will hear from Shaun soon then. Give him my love,
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Any news on shaun? griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Any news on shaun? griz



just got in now from visiting dad. he has had a great day today lots of tests have been going on and it looks like he has passed them all ok from what they are saying. thats if u can make head or tale of docters dribble that is. they are all coming to the same conclusion stress related i knew that anyway he just wont slow down and you just cannot tell him he makes my blood boil sometimes.
he dont look himself yet and they are talking about maybe letting him out this week does that make any sense to you ? because it does not to me at all. i no the nhs are short on beds but this is laughable it really is. he is not allowed the laptop i tried but big no no from the nurse from hell.
OH AND STEVE HE SAYS YOUR WELCOME TO COME AND PINCH THERE BUMS.
one is built like a russian shot putter 2 of them are gays and the others are not to bad he says but he would not lose any sleep over them.
not much more i can tell you all really. its just been test after test for him.
he has more holes in him than a watering can from needles and thats peeing him off big time. he has lost quite a lot of weight in just under a week which is quite shocking. hopefully i can get on the internet tuesday but i cannot promise as i work 12 hour nights tuesday until saterday
victoria
ps sorry i have not been on to inform you all sooner its just been up down up down hospital all week


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They´re probably sending home cos they think he´d relax and make a better recovery there, either that or he´s driving em mad, especially if there are gay nurses... his favourite, "bed bath Shaun??" LOL!!! Having worked within the NHS, he probably would be better off at home, they say that hospitals make you ill!!!!!!

Tell him to keep getting well and to STOP STRESSING!! Looking forward to seeing him back here causing grief

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> just got in now from visiting dad. he has had a great day today lots of tests have been going on and it looks like he has passed them all ok from what they are saying. thats if u can make head or tale of docters dribble that is. they are all coming to the same conclusion stress related i knew that anyway he just wont slow down and you just cannot tell him he makes my blood boil sometimes.
> he dont look himself yet and they are talking about maybe letting him out this week does that make any sense to you ? because it does not to me at all. i no the nhs are short on beds but this is laughable it really is. he is not allowed the laptop i tried but big no no from the nurse from hell.
> OH AND STEVE HE SAYS YOUR WELCOME TO COME AND PINCH THERE BUMS.
> one is built like a russian shot putter 2 of them are gays and the others are not to bad he says but he would not lose any sleep over them.
> ...


Thanks for the update, give him our regards, griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Shaun's on the mend.....nice one!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> just got in now from visiting dad. he has had a great day today lots of tests have been going on and it looks like he has passed them all ok from what they are saying. thats if u can make head or tale of docters dribble that is. they are all coming to the same conclusion stress related i knew that anyway he just wont slow down and you just cannot tell him he makes my blood boil sometimes.
> he dont look himself yet and they are talking about maybe letting him out this week does that make any sense to you ? because it does not to me at all. i no the nhs are short on beds but this is laughable it really is. he is not allowed the laptop i tried but big no no from the nurse from hell.
> OH AND STEVE HE SAYS YOUR WELCOME TO COME AND PINCH THERE BUMS.
> one is built like a russian shot putter 2 of them are gays and the others are not to bad he says but he would not lose any sleep over them.
> ...


That's wonderful news Victoria.  We're all looking forward to hearing from Shaun soon. Hope you're all taking good care of yourselves also.

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gay nurses!!!!! Oh wow, the stuff of fantasy. One will be drop dead gorgeous and a loss to the lustometers of all hot blooded males and the other one will have a moustache. She'll actually be nice and the hottie will be from hell. 

He's on the mend. WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Gay nurses!!!!! Oh wow, the stuff of fantasy. One will be drop dead gorgeous and a loss to the lustometers of all hot blooded males and the other one will have a moustache. She'll actually be nice and the hottie will be from hell.
> 
> He's on the mend. WAY TO GO!!!



You're making the assumption they're gay, FEMALE nurses, Steve! Oooh, I'd love to see his face!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You're making the assumption they're gay, FEMALE nurses, Steve! Oooh, I'd love to see his face!!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


 me too, I´m surprised he hasnt run home!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> me too, I´m surprised he hasnt run home!!
> 
> Jo


Oh, I'm sure he's been strapped down good and tight, with an armful of the happy juice Otherwise, god help 'em having to deal with him!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Oh, I'm sure he's been strapped down good and tight, with an armful of the happy juice Otherwise, god help 'em having to deal with him!!!


so I expect he did get a bed bath or two from the gay nurses???....... Victoria, he WOULD be a lot less stressed at home hun !! 


Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> so I expect he did get a bed bath or two from the gay nurses???....... Victoria, he WOULD be a lot less stressed at home hun !!
> 
> 
> Jo



I'm sure they're gathering strength for when they have to take over at home, waiting on his lordship hand and foot Shaun, got a little bell to ding-a-ling?TINA, BRING ME MY LAPTOP AND A FOSTERS!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I'm sure they're gathering strength for when they have to take over at home, waiting on his lordship hand and foot Shaun, got a little bell to ding-a-ling?TINA, BRING ME MY LAPTOP AND A FOSTERS!!


He probably won't be allowed a Fosters, for a while anyway. griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> He probably won't be allowed a Fosters, for a while anyway. griz


dont your winding me up now lol 
just got in a couple of hours ago.
i cannot belive the great replies and get well wishs this forum has gave me in the last few days. your all gems and it has brought tears to my eyes and im not joking seriously i have just been reading all whats been said and i feel very proud to no you all through the internet. viks been keeping me posted on a daily basies and i can confirm im choked what a great place this is.
how true freinds should be. sorry but im very tired and need to rest a bit tonight
NOT THOUGH FOSTERS I MAY ADD 
THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR GET WELL WISHS 
SHAUN


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> dont your winding me up now lol
> just got in a couple of hours ago.
> i cannot belive the great replies and get well wishs this forum has gave me in the last few days. your all gems and it has brought tears to my eyes and im not joking seriously i have just been reading all whats been said and i feel very proud to no you all through the internet. viks been keeping me posted on a daily basies and i can confirm im choked what a great place this is.
> how true freinds should be. sorry but im very tired and need to rest a bit tonight
> ...


Oh, stop it you soppy sod! You'll have me sniffling away in a minute!!! 

Really great to have you back. You take it easy now!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> dont your winding me up now lol
> just got in a couple of hours ago.
> i cannot belive the great replies and get well wishs this forum has gave me in the last few days. your all gems and it has brought tears to my eyes and im not joking seriously i have just been reading all whats been said and i feel very proud to no you all through the internet. viks been keeping me posted on a daily basies and i can confirm im choked what a great place this is.
> how true freinds should be. sorry but im very tired and need to rest a bit tonight
> ...


Hi Shaun,
Glad to see you are back home, now you will have to listen to Dr's orders, and behave your self for a while. Less work & more thought of moving to the sun. Chill for a while, regards, griz


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> dont your winding me up now lol
> just got in a couple of hours ago.
> i cannot belive the great replies and get well wishs this forum has gave me in the last few days. your all gems and it has brought tears to my eyes and im not joking seriously i have just been reading all whats been said and i feel very proud to no you all through the internet. viks been keeping me posted on a daily basies and i can confirm im choked what a great place this is.
> how true freinds should be. sorry but im very tired and need to rest a bit tonight
> ...


Great to have you back Shaun. Looks like PIMMS o'clock's moved to before 9 P.M., but if that's what it takes to come get some Cuba Libre's, small price to pay.

Keep it real on the work front and let others do the grafting now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG, shauns everywhere!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> OMG, shauns everywhere!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Omni present - wooooo


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Glad to have you back. Now you'll have to be a good boy, and do as your told. That'll be a first. haha


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

mickybob said:


> Glad to have you back. Now you'll have to be a good boy, and do as your told. That'll be a first. haha



good boys is for wimps 
party animals just having a siesta for now 
now were did i put that can ?
only joking 
cheers everyone


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> OMG, shauns everywhere!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


you bet your pretty little blonde ass on it


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Xose said:


> Great to have you back Shaun. Looks like PIMMS o'clock's moved to before 9 P.M., but if that's what it takes to come get some Cuba Libre's, small price to pay.
> 
> Keep it real on the work front and let others do the grafting now.


cracking my whip as we speak 
im ok on workers just have to make them really graft now 
im chilling big time 2 hrs on the pc a day docters and the wenchs orders


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Oh, stop it you soppy sod! You'll have me sniffling away in a minute!!!
> 
> Really great to have you back. You take it easy now!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


no seriously i have never been treated to such nice kind words by so many people like the forum bunch great guys great im sniffing now.
be on tonight 11.30 or be square


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> no seriously i have never been treated to such nice kind words by so many people like the forum bunch great guys great im sniffing now.
> be on tonight 11.30 or be square


I won't make 11.30 tonight. Its hard work drinking for both of us. hic.................
stay cool ............griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I won't make 11.30 tonight. Its hard work drinking for both of us. hic.................
> stay cool ............griz


poor mrs Griz

Jo xx


----------

